# Keyesville Afterglow!!



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks to all who came to the keyesville event!! by far the best part was the people, the camping and the rides!

the racing was real fun to watch. especially the downhill!

we all made it down to the natural hot springs and soaked nearly every night! three river rock and concrete tubs placed right on the kern river with no signs of civilization. i would have taken photos but i might have had a few naked vintage mtb'ers mad at me.

the saturday night steakhouse was a sucess too. the fillet mignon is top notch!

i was a dummy and forgot to take my camera to the vintage ride so hopefully one of you out there can post your photos.

this will happen every year so plan on it again! the promoter will have a vintage class in the racing and there will be a cash purse it sounds like!

i'm thinking the vintage class will be a combination of CX and downhill just like the old days. one bike for both! no more of this specialized crap. we will be the last to start the downhill so that we don't get run-over by a 60lb bike with a 200lb hung-over downhiller.

now, its time to get ready for the sea otter trip.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow. Just.....wow.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Wow. Just.....wow.


i'm forcing you to go next year Rumpf!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> i'm forcing you to go next year Rumpf!


You won't have to force nothin'.....'cept maybe to let go of the handful of your bikes you need to pack up on the last day!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

There were so many great bikes there that it's hard to pick favorites, but here's a few of my favorites.

Ken's Fat was probably the bike that I'd most like to have (if it were my size).









Sky's Goat had the best paint job.









Best solid color also went to one of Sky's bike (this one looks even better in person).









And this Stumpy is pust plain cool.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I agree that the best part of the weekend was sitting around talking with everyone; there were about 15-16 people that hung out throughout the weekend. Some were on vintage bike, some not. Some came down specifically for the event, and other just happened to be camped nearby. Most everyone traveled a log way for the event, but I think Don won the distance award with a drive from Portland. Peter brought his bikes and two kids, who were both super cool. The hot springs were top notch. The racing was great. The trials riders were insane. And Saturdays' cruise around the XC race course was tond of fun with it's steep hills and awsome views.

I'm definitely entering next year's vintage class race!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

There were way too many cool bikes there for me to pick a favorite. My wish list just got alot bigger .  I did hear many times " I gotta get a Potts" after seeing Don's


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Holy moly that's a lot of cool bikes in one remote spot of the world. What's that pink bike? Looks like a Potts but reminds me of the old pink Stumppjumper Team. That old pink Stumpie is one I would still like to have. Clearance for a 1.75 max in the rear, lugged Tange Prestige tubing. mmm.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Holy moly that's a lot of cool bikes in one remote spot of the world. What's that pink bike? Looks like a Potts but reminds me of the old pink Stumppjumper Team. That old pink Stumpie is one I would still like to have. Clearance for a 1.75 max in the rear, lugged Tange Prestige tubing. mmm.


mike, the pepto bismol pink bike is a 85/86ish Ritchey Team Comp with roller cams front and rear. one of my favorite bikes but i need a decal set for it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssmike said:


> What's that pink bike?


You mean this one? It's a Ritchey.

I think Sky picked that one up when he was selling Mary Kay.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

funny eric. we all know that bikes with no decals and bikes painted pink somehow always seem to find me. this one happens to be both.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> You mean this one? It's a Ritchey.
> 
> I think Sky picked that one up when he was selling Mary Kay.


mary kay, schmary kay, that thing is totally rad (and I never say rad).

Sky, you got a line on decals?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Did anybody get a shot of Sky's mystery bike? I thought it was cool and theres got to be a good story behind that one


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

ssmike said:


> mary kay, schmary kay, that thing is totally rad (and I never say rad).
> 
> Sky, you got a line on decals?


na, i left a phone message at D&D but never got a responce. maybe i'll just make an appearance after sea otter.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Any details on the gorgeous bianchi in the very first picture. Is that one of the genius bikes? If so its the first picture I have ever seen of one that wasn't in a magazine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> mary kay, schmary kay, that thing is totally rad (and I never say rad).
> 
> Sky, you got a line on decals?


I might, maybe, sorta have a lead on some older decals for that...but it's very grey at the moment...


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Any details on the gorgeous bianchi in the very first picture. Is that one of the genius bikes? If so its the first picture I have ever seen of one that wasn't in a magazine.


the bianchi is a super grizzley. i did'nt get a good picture of it but here were 3 vintage mint celeste bianchi's in a row there.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't know why but for some reason the "dirty roadie" side of vintage is appealing to me as something to seek out. Something like a bianchi genius or serotta max....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> na, i left a phone message at D&D but never got a responce. maybe i'll just make an appearance after sea otter.


What style are you looking for? If you post a pic of the decal and color you are after, I could make a quick call to see if I can't locate one for you.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Did anybody get a shot of Sky's mystery bike? I thought it was cool and theres got to be a good story behind that one


The best shot I got of it is in the background of your Fat.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Did anybody get a shot of Sky's mystery bike? I thought it was cool and theres got to be a good story behind that one


there is a whole thread for it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27953&item=7140904499&rd=1


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> the bianchi is a super grizzley. i did'nt get a good picture of it but here were 3 vintage mint celeste bianchi's in a row there.


Here it is, beautiful bike !!!!!!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

lucifer said:


> I don't know why but for some reason the "dirty roadie" side of vintage is appealing to me as something to seek out. Something like a bianchi genius or serotta max....


dont want to get in trouble or anything but you might see a serotta max and bianchi super grizzly up for auction in the near future. i'll buy an mtbr add when that happens.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

ssmike said:


> What style are you looking for? If you post a pic of the decal and color you are after, I could make a quick call to see if I can't locate one for you.


thanks, i'll need to research a little and find the right one. i'll get back to you for sure.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Here it is, beautiful bike !!!!!!


Nope I meant the other one. The more metallic celeste one with the blue bottle cages.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Nope I meant the other one. The more metallic celeste one with the blue bottle cages.


the other two bianchi's are both Inclines. both of them are my buddy Scott's.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Will be there next year!*

Looks like it went well.I couldn't make it because of surgery two days before the event.Figures.  
We do have plans on being there next year and maybe I'll race too.Nice photos!


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*gathering at Keyesville*

WOW, I am very impressed. 
Obviously a lot of effort went into making this a successful event.
The old red Fat Chance (Ken's?) is a wonderful restoration. The iridescent (sic?) Wicked, is that the 21" that recently was mentioned on MTBR along with a Goat? Seems like they came and went quickly. Nice bike.
The white Fat on the same rack I do recall, Eric is that yours? Love those custom paint jobs. 
A couple of questions come to mind: Where did you get enough bike holders? Did people bring their own? And what did you do at night and/or during rides? Designated bike sitters? 
Any effort to group the bikes by vintage or maker or?

All in all, a great job, wish that I could have been there.

rick


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

fat chance guy said:


> WOW, I am very impressed.
> Obviously a lot of effort went into making this a successful event.
> The old red Fat Chance (Ken's?) is a wonderful restoration. The iridescent (sic?) Wicked, is that the 21" that recently was mentioned on MTBR along with a Goat? Seems like they came and went quickly. Nice bike.
> The white Fat on the same rack I do recall, Eric is that yours? Love those custom paint jobs.
> ...


hey rick, it took some effort but it was all worth it. we learned a lot this year and that will help us to make the 2006 event even better.

the white fat chance with purple sponge marks is mine. its a factory custom paint job. i just recently put it together.

i had brought 26 bike holders that i usually use when i sell at swap meets. others also brought thier own. everybody had a stand so it was real clean looking. even the promoter of the race stuck his personal vintage stumpjumber in there which was really cool.

we did group a couple of the fats together but other than that we just stuck bikes wherever.

there usually was somebody that stayed back at camp just by chance but everybody had locks for thier bikes so it was'nt much of a worry.

make it out next year! its about a lot more than bikes. the natural hot springs, camping, joking around, and sharing of food and beer was a lot of fun too.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

here are some photos of the white fat chance i took before changing the saddle.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*White Fat*

hey VeeDub,

I have a bike that would look great parked next to your Fat. Bring it to the FFB swap and they can get to know each other.
And you can leave it in NC when it's time to go home.......!!

rick


----------

